# [SOLVED] fan configuration



## maes187 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm working on upgrading my computer and with that I'm planning to upgrade my fans as well. I'm going to continue to use my current case the APEVIA X-Jupiter G Type Case-Black. but plan on upgrading my fans to move more air through

I currently have it setup so that my front/side fan (120mm) is my intake and i have 2 fans in the back (120mm each) and a top fan (120mm) as exhaust fans. with my new build, I'm going with the Corsair H70 Hydro cooler for my CPU. Which back fan should I replace with the radiator/fans? 

IMO if i replace the bottom afraid it will keep hot air the GPU is producing from escaping the bottom of the case because the heat from the CPU radiator will be getting exhausted. But if I replace with the top the heat from the bottom exhaust fan will be sucked into the radiator not cooling the GPU as efficiently? maybe i'm looking too much into this, but just want max cooling for my case.

Maes187


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: fan configuration*

Hello maes187 and welcome to TSF,

I would like to caution you against the H70... All in all it is not a bad cooler and very compact, but you have a full tower case with plenty of room for a good tower cooler, which you will get better performance from.

If you are set on the H70, then you will want to replace one of the rear exhaust 120mm with the radiator.

I would like you to take a look at this heatsink...
Spire Thermax Eclipse II SP984B1-V2 Heatsink Review - FrostyTech.com


----------



## maes187 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: fan configuration*

i'm not set on the h70, but i only hear good things about it and i like the cpu temps at full load. i will do some research on that cooler. thanks!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: fan configuration*

Be wary of temperatures you see in reviews and such.

The actual thermal efficiency of a CPU cooler should be measured in degrees above ambient. A lot of reviews and marketing show nice temperatures, but are rarely truthful about testing conditions.

The site I linked you to (frostytech) is the site that I use to get a feel for a heatsink before I purchase it. I have not yet been led astray.

As for the H70... I have not used or tested one myself, but I have gotten mixed feelings from others on it's actual performance.


----------



## maes187 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: fan configuration*

I've looked at this and i must say for half the price i'll definately give it a try!, only question is (i didn't see it anywhere in the reviews) whats the mounting options? i know some for AMD only do up/down or down/up no front/back options? either way its replaced my h70.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: fan configuration*

The heatsink comes with it's own mounting system. The stock HSF bracket will be removed. You should be able to mount the tower in whichever configuration suits you the best.

I suggest installation from front to back (fan direction). In most cases, this is the best configuration. With your full tower, I am sure it will be best for yours as well.


----------



## maes187 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: fan configuration*

this spire heatsink came in today, replaced my zalman on my AM2 athlon 6400+ x2 CPU (with arctic silver 5) and dropped max load temp from 65 to 45 with a few spikes to 48 (room temp 27.9C). maybe able to move some fans around for better cooling. so far the first hour, great heatsink, thanks for recommendation.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: fan configuration*

No problem. You may see a degree or two drop after the thermal compound sets as well. :grin:


----------

